# And the winners are: - Die schönsten GTs 2007



## Kint (15. März 2008)

Nach Auszählung der stimmen komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis: 



*a): HARDTAIL *
*

1. sixtimesnine 67




2. Davidbelize 52




3. Versus 35*




Manni1599 29
oliversen 22
butsche2002 22
ketterechts 16
Gt-Hinterland 16
Zingel 15
Chat chambers 14
Gtdanni 10
Gt-heini 10
Zwinkie86 9
insanerider 9
Janikulus 7
Mountymaus 6
Stemmel 6
zaskar-le 6
tofu1000 6
MrProd 6
Jomaxbax 3
GT-Frodo 3
olli 3
cleinde 3
Kingmoe 1
Revon 1
Singlestoph 1
Gt-sassy 0
mistertom52070 0


*
b): FULLY *
*
1. Ketterechts 57




2. Versus 54




3. Mountymaus 40 *





Master|Torben 35
Janikulus 30
Boramaniac 29
sixtimesnine 19
Bonelesschicken 17
Gremlino 15
[email protected] 7


*c): 28er *

*1. Singlestoph 81




2. Versus 72




3. chrrup150 34*






oliversen 30
Bastieeeh 16
GT-heini 13
manni1599 12
mountymaus 8
B-ston3d 6
Gtdanni 2
gt-Sassy 2



*d): DDD *

*1. SpeedyR 91




2. cyclery.de 50




3. Gt-heini 37*





Kingmoe 35
Janikulus 14
Backfisch 13
ReeN! 11
Triturbo 7


*e): SINGLESPEED *

*
1. Kingmoe 98




2. Toncoc 60




3. Hoeckle 45*





sixtimesnine 31
tofu1000 31
Gtdanni 29
Oldman 22
Gt-sassy 1


*
f): Classic GTs*

*
1. Tomasius 109




2. Zingel 64




3. mini.tom 44*





Gt-heini 41
spatzel 26
mountymaus 23
sixtimesnine 15
manni1599 13
ketterechts 12
Bonelesschicken 8
Gt-Hinterland 7
Gt-sassy 0


nochmals Glückwunsch allen gewinnern. 
Punktevergabe (1ter 3 Pkte - 2ter 2Pkt - 3ter 1 Pkt)
alle zählungen ohne gewähr - reklamationen an mich....(hier sind die kontrolleure äh, controller gefragt ;-))


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (15. März 2008)

Gratulation an alle Gewinner und Teilnehmer!

Es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht, mich durch die Räderflut zu wälzen - ich freue mich auf's nächste Jahr...

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Kelme (15. März 2008)

Sehr schöne Gewinner-Bikes. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich dabei. Die Kategorie steht auch schon fest 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die Info, an wen ich meinen gestifteten Preis schicken darf.


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

die preisverleihung findet ab morgen hier statt: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=310732&page=10


----------



## kingmoe (15. März 2008)

Gratulation alles würdige Sieger! Natürlich freue ich mich riesig über die vielen Stimmen für meinen Singlespeeder  

Drei Zassis als schönste Hardtails, das macht deutlich, welchen Stellenwert dieses Bike für GT hat!

Und auch wenn es komisch klingt: Gut, dass GT-Heini mich knapp beim Rennen um die Bronze-Medaille bei der DDD-Fraktion geschlagen hat, so ist wenigstens ein klassisches DH-Bike auf dem Treppchen. Nur neues Zeug würde der GT-Vergangenheit im DH-Zirkus nicht gerecht.  

Bei den Rennern zwei Stahlrösser unter den Top-3, das ist geil. Auch, wenn ich mein Edge gestern verkauft habe  

Die Klassik-Sieger sind ein sehr schöner Mix der Modellpalette: Titan, Stahl, Alu: Alles dabei  

Alles Teilnehmern nochmal Gratulation und Kint vielen Dank für die Arbeit!!!


----------



## Revon (15. März 2008)

Da wurden wirklich schöne Bikes zum Sieger gewählt, Gratulation!

Kleiner Vorschlag für die nächste Wahl, weils teilweise echt schwer war die ersten 3 Plätze auszusuchen:
Es wären 1-10 Punkte zu vergeben, also kann man dann 10 bikes mit Punkten beglücken, wodurch auch ein sonst vielleicht ewiger 4. weit nach vorn kommen kann, der sonst ganz leer ausgeht nach der 3 bike Auswahl-Regel. Würde das ganze vielleicht auch noch spannender gestalten, auch für die weiter hinten liegenden.


----------



## Master | Torben (15. März 2008)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!!!

War echt klasse der ganze Wettbewerb!

Bei euch im GT-Unterforum ist die Welt wirklich noch anders! Macht weiter so!


----------



## Davidbelize (15. März 2008)

ich möchte mich auch bei allen beteiligten und organisatoren (kint) für diesen wettbewerb bedanken.    

was mich persönlich freut ist das 2 der schönsten hardtails aus berlin kommen.    
es freut mich deswegen weil berlin nun wirklich nicht das ideale mtb pflaster ist.


die freude zu sehen wie unterschiedlich und schön man gts aufbauen kann ist natürlich auch sehr nennenswert.

freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr (ein projekt ist schon in planung).


----------



## Ketterechts (15. März 2008)

Auch ich möchte mich bei allen hier bedanken .

War wieder einmal ein genialer Wettbewerb mit tollen Bikes .

Ich bin auch mächtig stolz auf meinen ersten Platz bei den Fullies - mein finanzieller Ruin der Jahrtausendwende , hat sich doch gelohnt .

Ich denke der Wettbewerb hat mal wieder gezeigt , wie schön wir es hier in unserer kleinen Oase haben und wie unterschiedlich das Thema GT interpretiert werden kann . 

Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Wettbewerb , aber vor allem auf das nächste GT-Treffen . Hoffentlich können wir dort das eine oder andere Siegerbike live bewundern .


----------



## cleiende (15. März 2008)

Vielen Dank dem Organisator, den Teilnehmernund den Juroren.
Jetzt beginnt die grosse Paketverschickerei.

Und nach Ostern geht es los mit dem nächsten Highlight des Jahres (das ist nicht die EM!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (15. März 2008)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an alle Beteiligten und die Gewinner!  

Eigentlich haben alle schon gewonnen als Sie sich ein GT kauften!!!


----------



## zaskar-le (15. März 2008)

Mir als "Frischling" hat´s auch sehr gut gefallen!
Ganz tolle Bikes, gewonnen haben wir mit diesem Contest alle!
Auch ich würde gern nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein und habe natürlich auch schon Ideen  
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch vorab schon auf einem GT-Treffen!

Und danke nochmal an Kint   
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Stunden Du für den Contest hier extra vor dem Rechner verbracht hast.

Christian


----------



## zaskar-le (15. März 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> was mich persönlich freut ist das 2 der schönsten hardtails aus berlin kommen.



ich finde das ist noch ausbaufähig


----------



## toncoc (15. März 2008)

danke an kint für die ganze arbeit
die erhobene faust an kingmoe, nicht weil er mich als gt-frischling auf den, völlig unerwarteten, platz 2 verwiesen hat, sondern weil er sein edge nicht an mich verkauft hat.
danke an alle, denen meine ssp-vorab-lösung auch so gut gefällt, wie mir.


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Stunden Du für den Contest hier extra vor dem Rechner verbracht hast.
> 
> Christian



anasatzweise kannst du dir das ganz einfach ausrechnen...:

von "closed" faden 1 (28er -heute,  00,39uhr ) bis faden 6 (sisp - 3.01 uhr) sinds 132 min/5 *6 -=-> gute zweieinhalb stunden nur fürs aufnehmen der stimmen... 


[verzählen aufgrund von biergenuss exklusive - letzendlich stimmte aber alles  ]

und toncoc: ein siegerbike des wettbewerbs 06 (edge) muss man sich erstmal leisten können     
aber ich war heute auch traurig als ich das gelesen hab... hatte ja insgeheim immer gehofft moe behälts lange genug um irgendwannn mal...


----------



## toncoc (15. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> anasatzweise kannst du dir das ganz einfach ausrechnen...:
> 
> von "closed" faden 1 (28er -heute,  00,39uhr ) bis faden 6 (sisp - 3.01 uhr) sinds 132 min/5 *6 -=-> gute zweieinhalb stunden nur fürs aufnehmen der stimmen...
> 
> ...




das wäre schon gegangen, ich suche einen adäquaten ersatz für mein tcr
der schwarze edge ex-kingmoe, a draum sach ich dir, aber du kennst den ja eh - und die größe war genau richtig

ich war einfach zu spät dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> das wäre schon gegangen, ich suche einen adäquaten ersatz für mein tcr
> der schwarze edge ex-kingmoe, a draum sach ich dir, aber du kennst den ja eh - und die größe war genau richtig
> 
> ich war einfach zu spät dran



unterschätz die wirkung der siegerrosetten auf den preis mal nicht  [bleibt zumindest zu hoffen] stand schon ich glaube dreimal staunend *UNTERM *edge....


----------



## versus (15. März 2008)

auch von mir glückwunsch an alle preisträger, vielen dank an kint für die arbeit und besten dank auch für die stimmen! gerade beim zaskar hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das der gemeinde auch so gut gefällt  

ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal und habe auch schon neue bikes für 2 kategorien


----------



## Manni1599 (16. März 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und Teilnehmer 

Was für tolle Räder!

Es ist schon etwas besonderes GT zu fahren. Allein schon wegen der Leute hier im Forum. 

Und wie schon gesagt, vielleicht sieht man das ein oder andere Siegerbike ja mal bei einem Treffen!

@kint: Danke fürs Organisieren, Zusammenstellen, Auswerten, Usw, usw.


----------



## gremlino (16. März 2008)

Gratulation auch von mir!


----------



## Stemmel (16. März 2008)

Hat Spaß gemacht, die Bikes haben zu Hause für viel Gesprächsstoff gesorgt, die Entscheidung war nicht immer einfach! 

Vielen lieben Dank an Kint für die geleistete Arbeit, die GT-Gemeinde dankt es Dir!   

Daggi 
die nicht mit Punkten gerechnet hat


----------



## tomasius (16. März 2008)

Hallo !

Danke für diesen Wettbewerb Kint !  

Danke für die vielen Stimmen !  

Wie gesagt, jeder hat doch sein schönstes GT.  

@kint:

Einen Preis hast auch du dir verdient!  

Beim nächsten Treffen darf auch mal jeder Infizierte eine Runde mit dem Xizang drehen.  

Und jetzt werde ich erstmal meine Signatur ändern...  

Tom


----------



## Janikulus (16. März 2008)

Gratulation auch von mir an alle Gewinner! Das war ein genialer Wettbewerb, hat mir viel Spass gemacht die vielen Räder nach und nach zu bewundern!

Danke nochmal an Kint.

Auf ein neues Anfang 2009...

Paul


----------



## hoeckle (16. März 2008)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Kint für die Organisitation und Abwicklung dieser schönen Veranstaltung. Glückwunsch an die Sieger und Dank an alle anderen Teilnehmer für die Präsentation ihrer Schmuckstücke.

Sehr spannend fand ich das Beobachten des Abstimmverhaltens. Wo mancher, in einer bestimmten Kategorie den vermeintlich gleichen Geschmack zeigte, so war er in einer anderen Kategorie dann komplett neben der Spur...  

Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr....


----------



## Boramaniac (17. März 2008)

Glückwunsch an die Platzierten...  

Jeder, der selbst an seinem Rad Hand anlegt ist ein Gewinner!  

Danke an's Orga-'Team'


----------



## Kruko (17. März 2008)

@kint

Auch von mir  lichen Dank für Deine Mühen. Es hat wieder riesigen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (17. März 2008)

DITO!!!


----------



## oldman (17. März 2008)

Applaus Applaus Applaus!!!!!


----------



## tofu1000 (18. März 2008)

So. Auch von mir nochmal an erster Stelle eine große Verbeugung  an den großen Mann. Das war mal wieder ganz großes Tennis!  

Und an zweiter Stelle auch eine große Verbeugung  an die Spieler dieses Turniers und ihre edlen "Spielgefährten". Ich hoffe, möglichst viele davon auf dem nächsten Treffen sehen zu dürfen!


----------

